# Multiple addresses and occasional dropouts of connection

## ideanl

I have a laptop with a realtek RTL8188EE wireless card and I am using the rtl8188ee kernel module for this card. Using both NetworkManager and wpa_supplicant with dhcp, I seem to be getting two inet6 addresses and one inet address. My router supports both ipv4 and ipv6 and I am confused because I didn't think it's possible to have multiple addresses. I was thinking this may have to do with ipv6 to ipv4 tunnel or something of sorts, but I don't have very much experience in this networking or wireless field and can't seem to debug the problem. The occasional dropouts of connection may be unrelated although I know it is on the client side and not my router because other machines work fine.

ifconfig output:

```

eno1: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether a0:1d:48:ff:b7:e0  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 141706  bytes 163582927 (156.0 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 141706  bytes 163582927 (156.0 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=193<UP,RUNNING,NOARP>  mtu 1480

        inet6 ::127.0.0.1  prefixlen 96  scopeid 0x90<compat,host>

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlo1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.2.13  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.2.255

        inet6 2601:8:9f80:3bc:2b90:5951:d62:6b4c  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::4a5a:b6ff:fe9f:46a7  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 48:5a:b6:9f:46:a7  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 857701  bytes 940020189 (896.4 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 15306  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 615074  bytes 98005672 (93.4 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Thanks in Avance

----------

## ideanl

Here is some relevant information from dmesg: 

```

10534.110030] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[10534.110031] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[10534.110032] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm)

[10535.509070] wlo1: authenticate with ec:1a:59:55:ab:6e

[10535.529369] wlo1: send auth to ec:1a:59:55:ab:6e (try 1/3)

[10535.530872] wlo1: authenticated

[10535.532054] wlo1: associate with ec:1a:59:55:ab:6e (try 1/3)

[10535.535651] wlo1: RX AssocResp from ec:1a:59:55:ab:6e (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=5)

[10535.535783] wlo1: associated

[10540.684429] rtlwifi:rtl_watchdog_wq_callback():<0-0> AP off, try to reconnect now

[10540.684464] wlo1: Connection to AP ec:1a:59:55:ab:6e lost

[10540.735265] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[10540.736957] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[10540.736960] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[10540.736962] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[10540.736963] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[10540.736964] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[10540.736965] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[10540.736966] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[10540.736967] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm)

[10540.835634] wlo1: authenticate with ec:1a:59:55:ab:6e

[10541.234852] wlo1: send auth to ec:1a:59:55:ab:6e (try 1/3)

[10541.236861] wlo1: authenticated

[10541.238653] wlo1: associate with ec:1a:59:55:ab:6e (try 1/3)

[10541.242295] wlo1: RX AssocResp from ec:1a:59:55:ab:6e (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=5)

[10541.242427] wlo1: associated

```

Could it be that wpa_supplicant is repeatedly trying to connect to other networks with possibly better signal strength?

----------

